# Hausautomatisierung - Neuling sucht Einstieg



## spshugo (10 Februar 2016)

Guten Tag ihr lieben, ich lasse hier meinen ersten Beitrag los und hoffe er wird nicht zu planlos 

Ich suche eine Hausautomatisierung und bräuchte dazu Tips die mich bei meiner Entscheidung weiterbringen. Bin in diesem Unterforum hoffentlich richtig?

Die bekannten Systeme (Homematic, Loxone, was auch immer es gibt) hab ich schon in diversen Foren gefunden. Ich befürchte dass es in ein paar Jahren manche dieser Systeme nicht mehr gibt. Selbst in 25 Jahren möchte ich nicht alles komplett neu machen, nur weil ich keine Ersatzteile mehr bekommen. Also SPS. Oder?

Was ich machen will: Licht und Steckdosen steuern, einfach ein und aus, Lichtszenen, Zentralschaltung für bestimmte Räume oder alle Räume. Klassische Lichtschalter oder auch eigene Tastertableaus entwerfen, sprich 24 V Maximalspannung für den Steuerkreis. Bewegungsmelder wo sinnvoll, sonst aber selber Licht schalten wenn man es will, allgemein soll es eine Hilfe sein und keine Bevormundung die einen nach ein paar Wochen verrückt macht. Rolladensteuerung mit Einzelsteuerung und "alle rauf/runter". 

Was nicht nicht brauche: Heizungskontrolle, Präsenzmelder, Musik durchs ganze Haus steuern, Tablets an jeder Wand, Wetterstation die die Rolläden bei Regen und Sonne hin und her schaltet (vorerst nicht), Badewasser einlassen wenn ein Geruchssensor merkt dass ich heimkomme und ein Bad brauche, ... Internetanbindung ist zunächst auch kein Thema.

Es ist keine komplette Hausautomatisierung. geb ich zu 

Ich fasse zusammen. Ich brauche viele hauptsächlich digitale Eingänge an denen ein Taster oder Schalter (Fensterkontakt) hängt. Viele Ausgänge an denen externe Relais sein sollen, keine teuren Einzelaktoren oder Pakete bei denen man bei einem Defekt 7 andere Aktoren mit wegwerfen muss. Dazwischen etwas intelligentes das die Ausgänge entsprechend der Eingänge steuert.

Programmieren kann ich, allerdings nicht speziell SPS. Ich hätte auch kein Problem mit einem Arduino oder Raspberry, wenn man die mit gescheiten IO Karten verbinden kann.  
So und nun bin ich bei SPS gelandet, namentlich gefallen mir die Module von Wago recht gut. Auch preislich.  
Mit SPS hab ich aber überhaupt keine Erfahrung.

Jetzt kommen viele viele Fragen.  
Habe ich da eine Chance?  
Womit fange ich an mich da einzuarbeiten?  
Hat jemand das schon mal gemacht und zeigt mir den Einstieg?  
Wo finde ich Informationen über die Grundlagen von SPS, also bleiben wir bei Wago ... was passiert wenn ich eine Wago Steuerung mit den Karten verbinde, was macht ein Programm, was geht über den Bus... Ich finde kein Beispiel für ein SPS Programm dem ich ansehe was es liest und was es schreibt.  
Gibts was vorbereitetes das ich nur noch an meine Situation der Ein/Ausgänge anpassen muss?  
Liege ich richtig wenn ich meine Anforderungen als relativ simpel einschätze und sich sowas auch zur Not - oder bei Interesse - selbst coden lässt?  
Ist es möglich z.B. über "Modbus" die Wago IO Karten über einen Mini PC auszuwerten und anzusteuern?

Ich freue mich über jeden Hinweis der mir die erste Richtung zeigt in der ich weiterkomme.


----------



## borromeus (10 Februar 2016)

Auch wenn Du diese Antwort vermutlich nicht lesen möchtest: Deine bisher genannten Aufgaben lassen sich mit ein paar Relais und Schützen lösen.
Die Schütze brauchst Du für Deine Zentralschaltungen aber sowieso.
Da sind dann zumindest Teile verbaut, die es in 25 Jahren auch gibt. Eine Ersatzteilgarantie bei SPS'n für 25 Jahre gibt Dir vermutlich keiner. 

Man kann das auch so installieren, dass man auch nachträglich eine SPS (oder was anderes) einbauen kann.
Um flexibel zu sein sollten die Leistungskabeln (Drähte) und Steuerleitungen zentral in einen Schrank geführt werden. Das wird der größte Aufwand sein.


----------



## spshugo (10 Februar 2016)

An eine Lösung rein mit Relais hab ich sogar auch schon gedacht. Umschalten wäre kein Problem. Das zentral AUS schon eher, sowie Szenensteuerungen.
Zentrale Leitungen gibt es auch sowieso.

Dass es genau die eine SPS in ein paar Jahren noch gibt kann ich nicht voraussetzen. Aber das Prinzip der Komponenten wird es geben. Ich kaufe Aktoren für etwas über 100 Euro pro 16 Kanäle statt für 300 Euro pro 8 Kanäle, ähnliches für Eingänge. Da fällt ein Austausch leichter.
Wenn nötig tausche ich alles was in einem zentralen Schrank ist, statt jede Dose aufzuschrauben und ein spezielles Busmodul gegen ein ganz anderes zu tauschen.

Wo wir schon bei Relais sind. Gibt es Stromstoßrelais die einer Steuerung erzählen können wie sie gerade geschaltet sind? Da muss man dann eines mit zwei voneinander getrennten Kontakten nehmen damit die Steuerung weiß was grad Sache ist?
Bei Licht würde ich solchen Aufwand nicht machen, aber bei Steckdosen wäre das nicht schlecht. Die sollen "lange" an sein wenn man zuhause ist, oft ohne dass wirklich was dran hängt und brauchen dann nicht ständig Haltestrom.

Ja ein bisschen Spielerei muss schon sein, daher gerne nicht "nur" Relais.
So  Dinge wie steuern übers Smartphone ist irgendwann mal ganz lustig, soll  halt nicht Voraussetzung sein. Oder mal eine Übersicht welches Licht  wie lange brennt, aber das alles wenn ich mal wirklich Zeit habe. Für  den Anfang nicht.
Aber ich möchte schon gleich eine Steuerung mit rein bringen.


----------



## borromeus (10 Februar 2016)

Der Zentrale aus ist Steuerschalter der auf eine Schütz geht.
Auf diesem sind Deine ganzen Stromkreise, die Du alle auschalten willst- natürlich untersichert.



> Oder mal eine Übersicht welches Licht  wie lange brennt, aber das alles wenn ich mal wirklich Zeit habe.


Das kannst Du so auch machen, indem Du die Kreise die Schalten in eine SPS einliest. Nur wenn diese defekt ist, funktioniert sonst auch alles.
Du musst bedenken wenn das Teil einen Fehler hat, ist es mal dauerhaft großflächig dunkel, oder Du planst eine Handebene dazu.... ich würde meine Elektrik nicht von einer SPS steuern lassen.

PS: wenn Du sowas in Angriff nimmst- und sofern Du ein Haus hast- sieh' eine Anspeisung von einem Notstromdiesel vor- kostet Dir bei der Errichtung fast nichts.... und wer weiss, vielleicht brauchst Du das mal...


----------



## spshugo (10 Februar 2016)

Notstrom ist ein gutes Argument. Es sind ja schon mal Strommasten umgeknickt.

Was meinst du mit untersichert?

Ich hab wirklich schon über reine Relaisschaltungen nachgedacht. Aber wie gesagt, so ganz ohne Spielerei gehts nicht. Ich hab beruflich mit Programmierung zu tun, da wäre es doch langweilig wenn ich keine Controller ins Spiel bringe. Und eben automatische Dinge wie Rolladen zu wenns dunkel wird usw. das muss dann schon auch mal sein.
Ich find nur nicht den Anfang mit SPS.


----------



## borromeus (10 Februar 2016)

Nun, mit Siemens machst Du nichts falsch.

Du "sollst" eh automatisieren, so Sachen wie Rollladen ist perfekt- und Wurscht wenns nicht funktioniert. Aber Licht, Steckdosen usw..... niemals- nicht mal wenn es redundant wäre.

Untersichert.

Also Du kommst mit 5 Drähten beim Haus herein.
Dann kommt mal nach dem Zählerkasten eine Sicherung, zB Neozed 35A. Von dort gehst Du zB einerseits auf Leitungsschutzschalter die keine Steuerungsfunktion haben (Kühlschrank, etc) und andererseits auf den Hauptschütz. Nach dem Hauptschütz gehst Du auf weitere Leitungsschutzschalter wo die Stromkreise draufhängen die Du steuern willst. Wenn der Hauptschütz aus ist, ist eben alles dahinter spannungslos.

Also aus Sicherungssicht zuerst 35A und dann eben 16A, 13A, etc.... drum sagt man da im Sprachgebrauch untersichert- weil es eine Ebene darunter ist.


----------



## Hamsi (11 Februar 2016)

Würde dir bei der Hausautomatisierung eher von Siemens abraten.

Da eignen sich Wago oder Beckhoff viel besser.
Beide machen viel mit Hausautomatisierung und dir sollte, bei vorhandenen Programmierkenntnissen der Einstieg nicht schwer fallen.
Ebenfalls haben beide Module die extra dafür gemacht wurden und haben die passenden Librarys.
Du wirst auch einiges über Wago und Beckhoff, im Zusammenhang mit Hausautomatisierung, hier im Forum finden.

Also mein Rat:
Wago oder Beckhoffe... beides hat seine eigenen Vorteile doch preislich ist Wago etwas billiger.


----------



## spshugo (11 Februar 2016)

Danke für die Erklärung.
Ihr haltet das also schon für machbar mit SPS und ansonsten eine robuste Relais Sache?
Wie kriegt man einen Elektriker dazu sowas zu planen? Ich krieg bisher immer nur gesagt die verbauen halt KNX und von sonst was halten sie nicht viel.


----------



## winnman (11 Februar 2016)

Es gibt Stromstoßschalter die zusätzlich zum Steuereingang einen Eingang für "Zentral EIN" und "Zentral AUS" haben.

Am Steuereingang wechselt der mit jedem Impuls seinen Zustand.
Bei ZEIN wird eingeschaltet, bei ZAUS ausgeschaltet.

Den kannst du entweder mit einem Ausgang wechseln lassen oder du nutzt 2 Ausgänge und hast dann definitiv den gewünschten Zustand ohne Leerlaufverbrauch.
Alternative ist natürlich über einen 2. Kontakt den Zustand an die SPS rückzumelden.

Diese Stromstoßschalter kannst du vorab auch ohne SPS nutzen und kannst damit auch elegant Szenarien oder Alles Aus realisieren, spart bei Relais einiges an Aufwand.


----------



## emilio20 (11 Februar 2016)

Hallo
ich kann dir Siemens nur empfehlen. Aber jedes System hat seine vor und Nachteile. Möchte keine Diskussion über die Hersteller auslösen. Das muss jeder selbst entscheiden was er nimmt.
Günstige Lösung ist Rasberry Pi mit Fhem. Ist aber eine Bastellösung aus meiner Sicht.

Eine S7 1214 ist günstig und es wird sicherlich in 20 Jahren noch Ersatz geben. SPS Steuerungen laufen in der Industrie schon seht Jahrzenten.

Du kannst dir ja mal mein Projekt anschauen.


----------



## spshugo (11 Februar 2016)

Funk möcht ich nicht einsetzen, das schränkt mir die Hardware schon zu sehr auf spezielle Dinge ein. Alles verkabelt. Und am besten wirklich so dass auch bei Ausfall der Steuerung das Licht noch schaltbar ist. Die Idee mit den Relais mit paralleler Bedienung gefällt mir schon sehr gut.

Hat jemand so etwas schon aufgesetzt und möchte mich ermuntern? Oder auch abraten?


----------



## tnt369 (11 Februar 2016)

Ich würde von einer SPS abraten. Da kennen sich zu wenige (Elektriker) damit aus.
Da in z.B. 20 Jahren jemanden zu finden der das beherrscht wird schwierig werden.

Beruflich programmiere ich Siemens-Industriesteuerungen TIA, S7 und noch die gute alte S5.
Und habe mein Haus trotzdem mit KNX automatisiert. Damit sind die wichtigen Funktionen dezentral automatisiert
und selbst bei Ausfall einzelner Teile funktioniert der Rest noch weiter.
Bisher gab es noch keinen einzigen Ausfall. Das System ist sehr robust.


----------



## spshugo (11 Februar 2016)

Bei KNX gehts mir um die Kosten. Was ich da so höre von Elektrikern geht einfach nicht.
Mit SPS möchte ich mich ja vor allem selbst auskennen 
Was mir gefallen würde wären zum Bsp. WAGO Module (I/O) die irgendwie mit einem Controller, Arduino oder so verbunden sind. Die Module geben Infos über das was reinkommt, der Controller wertet das aus und gibt Befehle auf die Ausgänge weiter.
Wenn ich das "irgendwie" noch gelüftet bekäme... Ideen?


----------



## ohm200x (11 Februar 2016)

Moin,

Ich fahre seit 5 Jahren meine SPS (Beckhoff) ohne einen systembedingten Ausfall. Wenn war es Blödheit beim hinzufügen neuer Funktionen.

Meine Meinung:
Wenn ich einer Industriesteurung nicht so weit vertraue, dass ich ne komplette Handebene einbaue, sollte man es lassen.

Was ich als einzige "Notfunktion" drin habe: auf jedem Stock ist mindestens ein Lampenkreis auf einen Öffner gelegt. Damit im dümmsten Falle wenigstens der Weg zum Schaltschrank erleuchtet ist.

Im Bereich Relaislösung ist glaube eltako ganz gut aufgestellt. Gerade was die oben beschriebenen Zentralfunktionen betrifft.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## borromeus (12 Februar 2016)

Als ich jung war, dachte ich auch so! Beneidenswert!
;-)


----------



## Knaller (12 Februar 2016)

Moin
Hausautomatisierung auch Smarthome genannt.   Da würde ich auf KNX setzten.
Seit 25 Jahren am Markt.    Hersteller übergreifend.   Bei meinem Schwager seit 15 Jahren im Produktiven Einsatz ohne Ausfälle. Bei mir seit 3 Jahren.   Ohne meine Spielereien auch ohne Störungen.      Da keine Zentrale SPS auch sicher.    Nur der Inbetriebnehmer sollte eine vernünftige Datensicherung machen.   Mit dem ETS  auch eine Datei der Verknüfpungen erstellen. Dann ist das kein Problem. 
Gruß Herbert


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spshugo (12 Februar 2016)

Nee nee mein Smartphone ist nicht immer da wo ich bin. Das wäre ein Zusatz den man irgendwann mal einführen kann, aber bei uns solls schon Schalter geben. Welche die man auch im dunklen fühlt und trifft. Furchtbar altmodisch aber genauso furchtbar praktisch


----------



## Knaller (12 Februar 2016)

Moin

Smarthome bedeutet nicht  das ein Schmierphone da sein muss.

Unter Smart versteht der Sachkundige auch automatisierte Abläufe   Wie Bewegungsmelder im Flur oder Schlafzimmer macht Nachts das Licht nicht auf volle "Pulle".

Als das mit konventionelle Schalten ist kein Problem. Geht auch bei KNX.   
 Die Kosten sollte man sich wirklich durchrechnen.  Einige  Elektrofachbetriebe haben zwar KNX Partner auf dem Auto stehen kennen sich aber nicht 100% aus.

Jetzt kommt die Meinung Bus ausfall dann geht garnichts  Stimmt nicht fast alle Aktoren können von Hand bedient werden.

Bei mir war bisher 2 mal Busfall   weil das Netz ausgefallen ist. Ohne Netz auch kein Licht.

Schau doch mal im KNX-USER-Forum nach.
Es gibt genug die gerne ihr Haus vorführen.

Gruß Herbert


----------

